# shotshell reload question



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i was womdering if any of you guys out there reload with a mec progressive with 1 oz. loads and have trouble with holes in the center of your shells where you lose a couple bb's i was reloading the AA super sports i seem to only have trouble with the 1 oz. loads any help would be appreciated


----------



## duckboy_390 (Mar 10, 2008)

Slightly increase the depth of your starter crimp or add a 1/8 inch felt spacer to the top of your payload.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i dont want to sound like i am a idiot but when you say to increase the depth of the starer crimp you mean to lower it and not raise it right? because the mec yrouble shooting section of the manual says to raise it, but lowering makes more sense


----------



## duckboy_390 (Mar 10, 2008)

Correct, lower it. Also you can raise the final crimp too. Just keep playing with the adjustments until you get it where you want it, then you can go to town on piling up the shells.


----------

